# Befehl in completion blacklisten?

## 69719

Servus, nun brauch ich mal eure Hilfe.

Kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit Befehle, wie z.B. mplayerthumbsconfig in der Bash (3.2_p39) completion zu blacklisten?

----------

## think4urs11

wenn ich die Doku richtig verstehe könnte das gehen via Aufnahme in die 'blacklist' alias GLOBIGNORE

http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Programmable-Completion

----------

## 69719

No. So wie ich es probiert habe ignoriert es dann den entsprechenden Dateinamen in einem ls -l * oder rm *.

----------

